# trubel with your nuts



## krv3000 (Nov 11, 2010)

HI all top tip for today is haw to stop your nuts from falling out 
you no when you have one of those jobs where you just can not reach in to put the nut on and every time you put the nut in the end of your ring spanner it just keeps dropping out  well place a peace of plastic bag over the end of the ring spanner then push the nut in this will hold the nut and will stop you pushinn the nut out of the ring spanner while you located on the bolt    from bob  ps as per forgive speling


----------



## SignalFailure (Nov 11, 2010)

Hehe, neat idea


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Nov 11, 2010)

Now if I only knew what a ring spanner is.... :-[


----------



## Maryak (Nov 12, 2010)

Good one Bob :bow:



			
				Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Now if I only knew what a ring spanner is.... :-[



Used to fix a phone or doorbell. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Nov 12, 2010)

Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEVEN-WHITWORTH-AND-OTHER-RING-SPANNERS-/200542524477?pt=AU_ToolsHardwareLocks&hash=item2eb144143d


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh! "Box End Wrench".  :big: :big: :big:


  Ron


----------



## Bluechip (Nov 12, 2010)

ozzie46  said:
			
		

> Oh! "Box End Wrench". :big: :big: :big:
> 
> 
> Ron



Visions of Cricketers grimacing 

Dave BC


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 12, 2010)

whats the matter trout need someone to translate the English to English
Tin


----------



## Lykle (Nov 15, 2010)

Translate English to English? 
That's exactly what a good friend of mine did.
His job was to translate US manuals into UK English for the Saudi's

Great job, as he got to do it there. Nice pay too.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 15, 2010)

> His job was to translate US manuals into UK English for the Saudi's


not really surprised there is English(UK) American (English ) and now the Chinese have there "Chinglish"
even in the us different words are used for the same item depending region. bag -sack ,soda -pop ,hoagie- sub - grinder, etc. does make life interesting.
Tin


----------

